# blue crab traps?



## mdgreco191 (Feb 2, 2014)

My and the family are going down to Jekyll island for Memorial day week.  I want to catch some crabs for lunch or dinner one day.  I know how to hand line and use ring net traps.  However, I was wanting to get one or two closed traps to let soak for a few hours while we fish.  

Any suggestions?  I don't mind spending some money on a couple good traps that will last.  I would prefer collapsible traps so they don't take up too much room in the car.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Feb 3, 2014)

55 views and no replies!

I have had a heck of a time finding 2'x2' traps with two 2 3/8" escape rings.  Know of any good spots off the pier if you can't steer me toward traps?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2014)

I do a lot of crab trapping off the piers and bridges in Panama City.
The full size  vinyl coated "chicken mesh" commercial traps are best, but the collapsible mesh traps were horrible in my experience and dry rotted within a year.
I recommend looking at the "Foxy-Mate ( low profile)" brand crab door traps instead of a collapsible full size funnel entrance trap . If your kids are like mine, they loved checking  the  the traps every 10-15 minutes. In florida, you are allowed up to 5 traps per person and we covered quite a bit of real estate on a pier or bridge. The best thing to do is ziptie a heavy weight to the center of the bottom of the trap, ziptie a fish head in the middle( thru eye sockets works best), and then ziptie two doors to the side braces on opposite sides. This strengthens the trap frame and you only have two doors to worry about instead of 4. 
 When you are done, break zipties and fold the traps back up.


----------



## Bpruitt (Feb 3, 2014)

mdgreco191 said:


> My and the family are going down to Jekyll island for Memorial day week.  I want to catch some crabs for lunch or dinner one day.  I know how to hand line and use ring net traps.  However, I was wanting to get one or two closed traps to let soak for a few hours while we fish.
> 
> Any suggestions?  I don't mind spending some money on a couple good traps that will last.  I would prefer collapsible traps so they don't take up too much room in the car.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



BPS has single tier ones for 10 bucks,or did back in the summer.Bait stores on the coast have them too but they cost a good bit more.I  have seen them at some walmarts on the gulf.Do like rhbama said,you only need 2 doors.


----------



## mlbowfin (Feb 4, 2014)

my go-to spot is on the south end of the island in St. Andrews point. follow the beach all the way around till you come to the creek, I always catch it at dead low when there is barely any water and crab till I run out of bank. I've never used a trap at this location, only hand line but always fill a cooler. good luck, hope you wear-em out..


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 4, 2014)

The locals probably know where you can get some. Maybe you can ask around once you get there? Most of the ones made here are 'word of mouth' sales from a old timer who doesn't crab anymore.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys!

ssiredfish PM sent.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 10, 2014)

I have always had good luck with the pyramid style traps. I have even caught fish in them by accident.

You need to make a substantial tug on them when you get ready to retrieve, to set the trap. They fold flat very easily.


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 10, 2014)

FWIW. I Crab at a real good spot in fla. I've taken 3 to 4 Traps out while I did the Chicken Parts thing on a string.
Caught way more Crabs on the String then I did the Traps. Seems like it took forever for the Crabs to find their way into the Traps. 
With the String it was right there and smelling good. No Rubiks Cube for small Brained Crustaceans to figger out.
You might not need them Traps.


----------

